# Pix of Tweety female handicapped



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Story yet to come. But just a few shots The pooh tube shot was taken after she had an obstructed outlet. The deformed feet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's so cute, and such a sweetie!

Her feet looks like curled-toes paralysis. Is she able to perch okay?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

No! I think this is why she so shattered some times, she does a lot of sleeping when I am around. I have just posted full story on here. I agree she is a good looking Tiel. And I am sure she is very happy to be loved. Thank You.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's a little beauty! You're doing a good job with her.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

have you considered fashioning a platform something like we have for Fletcher http://http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii171/Samincanada/Picture213-1.jpgour crippled finch..that might make her feel more secure..here is a pic alkl it is is a piece of plywood about 4 inches wide and long enough to fit in either end of the cage...then we secured it with wood pegs on either end so it doesnt move..also consider moving the perch closer to the cage floor...she is lovely


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

sorr here is the pic of that platform [URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Tielzilla. Sorry I have been missing for awhile, computer trouble.
I had already thought about making her more comfortable. To this end I cut a platform to mount high and off the end of the cage. I have also added a small cover to the end of the cage, which she seems to like. Still have to finish it, but I think it keeps some of the cold off her and gives her some cover.


----------

